# My first smoked bologna!



## bus1982 (Nov 11, 2013)

1455063_10151965902391391_576805973_n.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Nov 11, 2013






Here is my first attempt at smoked bologna and definitely not my last! I threw this in last minute on Saturday in my MES 40 at 260 for about 3 hours. The only thing I did was cut the bologna in half, scored it, rubbed it with my hog rub, and put it in with some hickory chips. Like I said, it was a last minute thing, so I put the bologna in before the smoker got up to temp because I wanted it to be done by 6. Don't ask me why I chose 260 for the temp, I just stopped on that temperature and left it. I don't think the temp is critical for this anyways. I have seen some people put bbq sauce on for the last little bit of cooking, but I wanted to stay with the rub only and man did this make the best bologna sandwiches! We used leftovers to make Mississippi peacemaker sandwiches on Sunday with some pulled pork we had frozen from another cook. Amazing!


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 11, 2013)

That looks tasty! What about these Mississippi peacemaker sandwiches?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 11, 2013)

That looks phenomenal. Great work!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks great - very nice


----------



## bus1982 (Nov 11, 2013)

Woodcutter- the Mississippi Peacemaker is a slice of smoked bologna topped with pulled pork and slaw. I don't like slaw, so mine consisted of bologna, dukes mayo, am. cheese on a hamburger bun. Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 11, 2013)

bus1982 said:


> Woodcutter- the Mississippi Peacemaker is a slice of smoked bologna topped with pulled pork and slaw. I don't like slaw, so mine consisted of bologna, dukes mayo, am. cheese on a hamburger bun. Thanks for the compliments everyone.


I like all the ingredients but haven't put all of them together yet, but I will.


----------



## rrrrowsdower (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks very nice. I smoked my first and only bologna maybe a year ago, I sliced it similar to your your picture but I coated it with Maurices mustard-based BBQ sauce and brown sugar. I may have to incorporate a rub for mine as well. The BBQ sauce and brown sugar combo worked good on mine because the sugar crystalized and made a nize crispy glaze on the outside.


----------



## bus1982 (Nov 12, 2013)

Today's lunch!













20131112_123248.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Nov 12, 2013
__ 1


----------



## humdinger (Nov 12, 2013)

Those score lines look nice. Well done!


----------



## bus1982 (Nov 12, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Those score lines look nice. Well done!


Thanks. Hard to see the cuts in the meat before it gets cooked, but when it opens up in the smoker it looks pretty good.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2013)

That's a big ol Sammy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, very nice....


----------



## titans2win (Jun 3, 2015)

I have heard about smoked bologna but never tried it. Seeing I have an extended weekend, I think I am gonna go all out and make a peacemaker as it sounds like a phenomenal treat. I guess the my questions would be.....1. do you put the bologna on during the last three hours of the pulled pork being smoked? and 2. Is the bologna wrapped in foil at any time? It seems bologna would be something that would burn quickly with minimal heat.


----------



## bus1982 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey titans2win...When I made my peacemaker sandwiches I had already cooked my Boston butt the day before, but you could absolutely do it at the same time as your butt cooks. I haven't ever wrapped my bologna during cooking. It is in the smoke the whole time and takes on great color. I usually smoke it for 2-3 hours depending on the temperature I've got the MES at. If I'm  at 250 or above I'll go closer to 2 hours. I use a chicken and pork bologna, not beef. It looks kinda white and funky when you open it. When you make the scores on the surface it is hard to tell because the meat doesn't open up. The scores open as it cooks and takes on the nice dark color from the sugar in my rub. 

I always have at least 2 bologna chubs in my freezer because it is so easy to do and takes little time. It is great however you eat it too. Peacemaker, fried bologna grilled cheese, bologna and egg breakfast sandwich! Just a few weeks ago I did one for a work party, cut each slice into 1/4ths and put them on King's Hawaiian dinner rolls and served as sliders with am. cheese, mayo and mustard. The rest of the bologna that didn't go into the 50 sliders we vacuum sealed and froze for lunches down the road. Thanks for asking, hope you enjoy.


----------



## dr k (Sep 29, 2016)

bus1982 said:


> 1455063_10151965902391391_576805973_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!  Looks like an enormous crispy hotdog cut in half.  I'll be doing this since I just picked one up.

-Kurt


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 29, 2016)

One of our favorites around here. It's my go-to for that "what else do I want to smoke" thought that hits when you look in the smoker and still have room.


----------



## blubaugh (Jun 5, 2017)

I tried this only using Save-O-Lot 5lb roll that is junk bologna and it came out just great 260 for 3 hours didn't even put rub on it.  I am very surprised it how good it was.

I also did several baked potatoes and smoked a dozen eggs at the start of hour 2.  I used cherry and a little hickory.  Very pleased.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks real good. Love them smoked bologna sammys


----------

